# Scamp recipe needed



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Help


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<DIV class=body-text><H2>Ingredients</H2><UL><LI>8 (8-ounce) scamp fillets <LI>Salt and pepper <LI>8 eggs <LI>2 cups milk <LI>4 cups flour <LI>4 cups panko bread crumbs <LI>Oil, for sauteing <LI>1/2 pound crabmeat <LI>Tasso Butter, recipe follows </LI>[/list]<H2>Directions</H2>

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. 

Season fish with salt and pepper. Mix eggs and milk to make an egg wash. Dredge fish in flour, then egg, and then breadcrumbs. Heat oil in a large ovensafe saute pan. When oil is hot, place fish in pan (it will probably be necessary to cook the fish in 2 batches or in 2 pans). Brown on each side and then transfer to the oven to finish cooking for 8 minutes or until a knife slides in easily. Do not overcook. 

Transfer fish to serving plates. Divide crabmeat evenly over fish and spoon sauce over. Serve. <H2></H2>Tasso Butter: optional u can use regular

1/2 cup chopped red onion 

2 tablespoons olive oil 

1 teaspoon chopped garlic 

1/4 pound Tasso ham ......not required but does tast good

1/2 cup white wine 

1 pound butter <H2></H2>In a medium saute pan over medium heat, saute onions in olive oil for 5 minutes or until translucent. Add garlic and ham and cook for an additional 5 minutes. Add wine and reduce liquid by half. Reduce heat to low and slowly add cold butter, a few pieces at a time, until all is melted. </DIV><DIV class=body-text></DIV><DIV class=body-text></DIV><DIV class=body-text>or fry or grill with lemon pepper and butter</DIV>


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you are going to grille, marinade in Zesty Italian and a little crushed black pepper for 3 hours and grille to perfection, just baste occasionally and don't over cook and enjoy.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Bah Italian Dressing is good...hell it makes King taste good but why overpower such a great fish with salad dressing?

I take all my grouper and I lightly sprinkle cavendars greek seasoning on them. I heat a skillet on medium high heat and drizzle a little olive oil in the skillet. Preheat the oven to 375. Sear the grouper fillets on each side for about 1 min. Once that is done put them into an oven proof pan and place in the preheaed oven. In the skillet you place 1/2 a sliced red onion, 1 clove chopped fresh garlic, 7-8 black olives and 1 fresh roma tomato choppedand saute for just a couple minutes on medium heat. This done place about 1/2 cup red wine in the skillet. Reduce this until liquid in skillet reduced by half. 

After about 10 minutes, the grouper should be done. Heat your oven to high broil Take your sauteed vegetables and place on top of the fish. Place a few crumbles of feta cheese and Ialian bread crumbs on top of the veggies and fish. Broil in oven for about 2 minutes or until browned.

I serve this dish with herb roasted red potatoes and a eggplant napolean dish which is another recipe another day!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

If that was of the yellow mouthed hybrid species, Do not eat it!! It's poisonous, Call me and I will dispose of the said contaminated fillets accordingly!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Tony. Very generous of you!


----------

